# Baby Wood Pigeon seems to have a hole in it's crop



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

A couple of days ago a baby Wood Pigeon fell from the nest in one of our trees in the garden. The baby has feathers but still has some yellow fluff around the head and wings. There was an adult Wood Pigeon along side it and it looked as though the baby was being attacked by the adult. We caught the baby and put it back in the nest and it stayed there for a whole day, then last evening dropped out of the nest again. We caught the baby again and put it in a box with shredded paper in the shed and I fed it some Readybrek made with warm water by feeding syringe and continued with it this morning every two hours and the baby looks brighter and seems to have more energy and has done a couple of poos. When I was feeding it this morning though it looked as if some of the Readybrek was leaking from it's crop and on closer examination it looks as if there is a whole in the crop. I presume this was done at the time of the attack by the adult Wood Pigeon. Will this heal or is the poor baby doomed?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The baby isn't necessarily doomed, I took one like that to my sanctuary and they were able to save him but they said that in his case it was a long job.

How high up is the hole in the crop? Sometimes you can get by by feeding it so that the food level is below the hole and the crop heals.

If you let me know your location I can try to track down a sanctuary in your area. Or if you know a good vet the two layers of crop lining could be stitched.

Cynthia


----------



## BBird (Jun 24, 2009)

*Baby Wood Pigeon with Hole in Crop*

Thank you for replying so fast. The hole seems quite large and the food spews out quite soon after feeding. However, some of the food must be going to the right place because he/she seems to be surviving (a bit wobbly though). I am near Boston, Lincolnshire in UK.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Do you have any transport? The two places that I can locate near to you are both about 35 miles away. They both have RSPCA links, so the RSPCA might collect them, but we have heard rumours the RSPCA destroys pigeons and even more recent rumours that they destroy all wildlife now because of the credit crunch.

These are the options:

RSPCA Wildlife Hospital
Station Road
East Winch
Kings Lynn
Norfolk
PE32 1NR
Telephone: 01553 840045

http://www.rspca-eastwinch-wildlifecentre.co.uk/

Weirfield Hospital
27 Rookery Lane
Lincoln
LN6 7PX

Telephone 0044 (1522) 503428

http://www.weirfield.co.uk/

Otherwise you could ring around the vets and see if one can suture the crop. I found this is a 2009 post on a hedgehog forum:

_Having posted a few weeks ago about the RSPCA paying money towards vets bills (for hogs), I now have all the information about how to do it. I did it yesterday when I took Bonny to the vet. The £60 pounds they paid and a very generous donation by a member of this forum (thanks again) went a very long way to paying the £113 bill!!!

Ring the RSPCA Control Centre on 0300 1234999
Choose option 2 then option 4 (don't choose anything else).

You will speak to a controller and ask if you may have a log number. Explain that you have a sick hedgehog that needs attention and that you are able to take it to a vet yourself. You will get a thankyou (for taking wildlife to the vets) and a number, which you then give to the vet. You will have to make up the difference, if there is any, yourself.

This definitely works as the receptionist at the vets checked out the log number with the RSPCA whilst I was sat there.
_
Cynthia


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

If you could locate a local pigeon fancier, they are quite used to suturing crops.


----------



## BBird (Jun 24, 2009)

*Baby Pigeon with hole in it's crop*

Thank you for all the tips and advice, unfortunately the baby pigeon took a turn for the worse this evening and passed away. A bit sad because I really thought it had a chance to begin with, but I think the hole in it's crop was too big.

Thanks again.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry about that. It is a possibility that there was already something wrong with the little one when it fell from the nest. Often parents will push a sick squab out.

Thank you for trying to help him.

Cynthia


----------

